# Rebuking someone older then you (Elder)



## Coram Deo (Mar 23, 2007)

The passage that deals with not rebuking an elder, someone who is older than you. How far does that extend for one in gross sinful action? Where does the line get drawn?

Also, On Righteous Anger, How far can that go in such a sitution?

Michael


----------



## Davidius (Mar 23, 2007)

thunaer said:


> The passage that deals with not rebuking an elder, someone who is older than you. How far does that extend for one in gross sinful action? Where does the line get drawn?



Which passage is that?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2007)

The passage is 1 Timothy 5:1 Do not rebuke an older man but encourage him as you would a father, younger men as brothers, 2 older women as mothers, younger women as sisters, in all purity.

Hopefully some of the pastors will weigh in on this one.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

Not long ago I read through Job and was struck by Elihu's speech in chapters 32-37.

As a relatively young person in a denomination in desperate need of a housecleaning, I would love to feel free to speak my mind towards everyone who has jumped on the SBC's bad-doctrine bandwagon. So I have re-read Elihu's worda a number of times. I haven't yet figured out how they apply today, or even if they do. 

Has anyone else ever read Elihu's speech and wondered if it contained in any way a model for rebuking elders?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 23, 2007)

thunaer said:


> The passage that deals with not rebuking an elder, someone who is older than you. How far does that extend for one in gross sinful action? Where does the line get drawn?
> 
> Also, On Righteous Anger, How far can that go in such a sitution?
> 
> Michael



We should note that this is addressed to Timothy as an individual. Timothy, himself being a young man, should not rebuke (literally 'to strike at') an older man. This does not preclude doing so _with_ another pastor or elder. 

It would appear that this does not refer to 'gross sinful actions' since later on Paul notes "those who are sinning rebuke in the presence of all, that the rest also may fear." (vs. 20). It is rather apparent, then, that the reason for Paul's careful command concerning 'the older one' in our text is that he is not referring to sin or to heresy but to error or lack of discretion. The issue in vs. 20 is public sin; the issue in vs. 1 clearly is something else altogether.

In fact vs. 1-2 are really one thought that teaches us about how Timothy (as a pastor) ought to deal with the different groups in his congregation(s). Every one of these addresses assumes a healthy and relatively conflict free situation. 

This is further supported by the fact that the verb in our text literally means 'to strike at' whereas the verb in vs. 20 means 'to reprove, correct or convict.' So if one is to deal with an older man they should not lash out at them but perhaps correct them in a respectful and (preferably) private manner. 

If you are, therefore, not an office bearer, and especially if you are young(er) man, take special care not to denigrate the older members of the congregation, even if you are right. Let someone older and wiser do it. If public sin is involved then you need to take the steps of Matthew 18 and bring the matter (if need be) to the elders anyways. 

I hope this helps...


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 23, 2007)

Poimen said:


> If you are, therefore, not an office bearer, and especially if you are young(er) man, take special care not to denigrate the older members of the congregation, even if you are right. Let someone older and wiser do it. If public sin is involved then you need to take the steps of Matthew 18 and bring the matter (if need be) to the elders anyways.



This older mans sins are a mile long but in that list of sins is that he won't summit to anyones authority and has not had a pastor over him in 30 years.. He it a self professed pastor who was never ordained and tries to set himself up as a pope. He tries to start churches in his house but it is normally only consist of this wife and children.. So taking it to the elders won't work in this case... I might also add that this man is family.. And his Sins are greatly effecting our entire family in serious ways....


Michael


----------



## Poimen (Mar 23, 2007)

Michael:

It sounds as if the verse we were looking at doesn't apply since he is not bound to any church and is, possibly, not a believer. If you are so convicted that he needs to be spoken to, then I would strongly suggest you bring along someone who is older and wiser. 

Perhaps some of our older and wiser members would like to advise you as well?


----------

